# Wekeo, dados de observação da Terra para todos.



## Toby (5 Dez 2019 às 06:11)

Wekeo, dados de observação da Terra para todos.

Lançado no Verão de 2018, o Wekeo, o serviço articulado entre ECMWF, EUMETSAT e Mercator-Ocean sob a autoridade contratante principal da Comissão Europeia, está a arrancar. O ECMWF publicou um artigo sobre este assunto.
Os objectivos são centralizar um grande número de dados relativos à Terra, permitir o acesso a todos através de uma única interface e API, manter a sua integridade e assegurar as actualizações e disponibilizar os conhecimentos destas instituições (processamento e monitorização de dados, apoio, formação, etc.).
Uma grande variedade de dados está disponível gratuitamente (após o registo), escolha a oferta "ESSENTIAL".

Com a oferta paga, seremos capazes de acessar processamento e ferramentas ricas.

https://www.wekeo.eu/
https://www.ecmwf.int/en/elibrary/19290-wekeo-dias-moves-towards-operational-release
https://www.wekeo.eu/offer


----------

